# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  Substrate issues

## fxarrell

Hey guys I was just wandering, I got a new PAC man frog and I got issues with the substrate. It's quite hard to find Eco earth here in Indonesia, so is it okay if I use coconut FIBER instead?

----------


## Paul

I am not a Pac man keeper so please feel free to disregard this once an experience keeper responds, but I don't see why Coco Fiber can't be used.

----------


## Cory

Congrats on the new frog, do you mean a prepackaged bag of coconut fibre? Where r u getting the coconut fibre? I know that's what most people use but its zoomed coconut fibre?

----------


## Amy

Moved this thread to the proper area. 

Coconut fiber should be fine so long as there are no additives.

----------


## bill

Ecoearth is nothing more than a fancy trade name for coconut fiber. Same with plantation soil, and a few others. It's just a trade name, nothing more. They are all basically the same. Coconut fiber used for hygro plants will work as well. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## fxarrell

Hey guys, thanks for the great advice, I am looking forward to improving my PAC Man frog's terrarium, he eats quite well.

----------

